
The asteroid hunter who put Croatian astronomy on the map - sohkamyung
https://physicstoday.scitation.org/do/10.1063/PT.6.4.20200225a/full/
======
programatico
The man is a true believer. Doing everything out of passion, and paid for
peanuts, about 600€ a month.

